# DIY ladder, bad idea?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

It's time I buy a ladder, but did not realize the telescopic ones were that expensive. I don't have a truck so I can't buy a standard size one.

Then I realized, I can probably build one for under 50 bucks. I can fit a couple a 8' pieces of lumber in my car if I get it in at the right angle. I need maybe 10-12 feet or so of ladder to get on my roof at a comfortable angle. So why not put two 2x6 together with a couple bolts, then nail in some risers, and boom, a ladder. Seems simple to me and it would be rather solid. 

Am I missing something, is this a really bad idea from a safety perspective? I can't see how anything could go wrong... But that can also turn into famous last words. :laughing:


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Craigslist, buy a decent used extension ladder, have it delivered, stay safe. 

Home built ladders are typically heavy, awkward, and just are not as safe as the modern ladders we use.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've built 2 different custom ladders for odd jobs here. Not a big thing, and more than strong enough. 
But yes, they're heavy and I wouldn't want to try to drag them all over town....

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not the best idea. Google "little giant ladder". I have no affiliation with them whatsoever, but a very versatile, compact ladder.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with DM. If you are using this for around the house, you'll be okay with a home made ladder, but it'll wear you out after dragging it around a few times.

The little giants are not that light either, but they do fold nicely and they are expensive.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

DexterII said:


> Not the best idea. Google "little giant ladder". I have no affiliation with them whatsoever, but a very versatile, compact ladder.


There are 2 grades of Little Giant. The contractor grade is a very sturdy ladder. I have had 3 of us on mine, all pushing on a sprinkler head. Very stabil, but, it is heavy. 

There is also a cheaper model.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a shot showing how I made mine 7 years ago.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking of notching it too, probably stronger that way. We don't have craigslist here but forgot to look at the local classifieds, I might try that before I build.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you out in the sticks somewhere? Craigslist covers several cities in Ontario. You can also try backpage.com and maybe even ebay. You'll be a lot happier with an aluminum or fiberglass one, but I guess a wooden one will let you fool with your new miter saw, which you would probably enjoy.

BTW - did you start your woodworking projects yet?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

No projects yet, I have to build my shop first, and that's low priority as I have to fix my weeping tiles first. Lot of things to do, not enough money!

The weeping tile project may end up leading towards a deck project though so that should be fun. I need to break up my current cement patio to dig.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

If you build a ladder, be sure to install some angle bracing to prevent it from racking.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

When u get you're shop up and running, and if you're interested send me a pm and I can help you build some adirondack furniture. Its not really tough, but it does require some skill and its a good one to hone that skill. You'll need a bandsaw, table saw, router, and a drum sander. The chair is s modified version of norm Abrams design, while the table and footstool are my own. I make them out of cypress, which may be pricey in ur parts.....I don't know, but I thought you might be interested, so I mentioned it.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool, yeah I'd like to try out furniture eventually. I'll start off with simple stuff like the ladder, and framing my basement, and move on from there. The issue is I don't have a truck, I'm hoping to get one in the next few years, then I can really do some bigger projects.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I used a homemade ladder for years until I bought an aluminum. If built right, they ae fine.


----------

